# VW Care Plan prepaid maintenance, and maintenance schedule, questions



## mustbeaudi (Jun 7, 2008)

I searched several ways here, I found only one very relevant post so far. On other marque forums, one sometimes finds categories for this along with CPO and extended warranty discussions. Here I only see model-, and not topic-, specific categories. 
VW Care Plan, at least the one covering the 1st three service intervals of 10, 20 and 30, appears to sell for $389 or maybe $325, depending upon what I read from where. I understand this wraps up into the lease financing calculation, even VW's Care site points this out. If so, even adding in the interest calculations, the residual in my case of 56% makes this cost seem like a bargain for three dealer service appointments that require no effort from me, just tell Mamma to book at her convenience. 
Using the Edmunds lease calculator and my specific deal's numbers, even the higher $389 price means $6 monthly for 3 years, $216 for the three visits - and it would be less for many depending upon residual and MF. At $325 it's only $180 total actual added cost to my lease over time. Synth oil and OEM filters alone account for much of this. 
Do I have this $325 or $389 selling price correct? Anybody here get this, or wrap it up in a lease? 

On another point, I can't find if VW offers downloads online for the exact items for maintenance schedule at 10, 20, 30 and 40,000 miles. I see only owner manuals. 
Atypically, and seemingly hard to believe, dealer Tiguan service summaries suggest no dry engine or HVAC pollen filters get replaced until 40,000?!? 
I wonder if any one of these intervals during my 45,000 miles lease includes brake fluid flush, it's usually by time at either 2 or 4 years depending upon which German automaker you ask so I have a 50/50 chance - as if lessees other than me actually do such maintenance and even I figure 3 years is still safe for general road use. 
That leaves auto trans and diff fluids as the only other major work that might appear on the printed schedule within 40,000 miles that could affect that service interval's cost to me, as well as explain the Care pricing break after 30,000 (along with typical lease terms ending by 36,000, unlike mine).
(I know about all those "checks" that may vary by interval, but who actually believes that stuff gets carefully done by the assigned oil change jockey during each visit as so beautifully described and handsomely charged for by the dealer?)

PS the mustbeaudi handle comes from way back in my Audi days when my drive once held 12 late-model rings for a short while. This Tig would be the first VW owned, though I once loved an '86 GTI for a few thousand miles over time. Personally I roll a Miata RF and a GL350 (inside of which I contemplate fitting the Miata when it needs a rest).


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

*Thinking about 2018/2019 Tiguan - maintenance cost and pricing*

Hi 
I am thinking about buying a 2018 or 2019 Tiguan. I went test drive a 2019 model and I like it. I am trying to figure out what is the maintenance cost over the 5 years period in comparison to other cars I am considering. The other car I am comparing is 2018/2019 Mazda Cx-5 and 2019 Toyota Rav4(not out yet)

I am looking at SE trim as I wanted the brake assist, blind spot and backing alert etc. What is a good price for a SE trim. I am Northern Virginia.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

You might want to consider a maintenance plan from the dealer. Most offer them. My dealer already gives free oil changes for life, but the maintenance plan includes new batteries, wiper blades, brakes once a year (if needed), tire rotations, lights, etc.
I paid around $500 for 72k for the platinum one. If it needs something I just bring it in. The cost of new brakes alone made it worth it. 

As far as price look on true car and see what people are paying in your area.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> You might want to consider a maintenance plan from the dealer. Most offer them. My dealer already gives free oil changes for life, but the maintenance plan includes new batteries, wiper blades, brakes once a year (if needed), tire rotations, lights, etc.
> I paid around $500 for 72k for the platinum one. If it needs something I just bring it in. The cost of new brakes alone made it worth it.
> 
> As far as price look on true car and see what people are paying in your area.


Thanks. So the Volkswagen Care Plus Package 2 is negotiable?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

$500 is a pretty good deal, especially if you have a 4motion Tiguan that needs differential services every 3 years. The transmission isn't serviced until 80k miles, so if you have a FWD Tiguan the only maintenance items (not wear and tear like brakes/wipers/batteries) you'll see in those 75k miles are oil changes, brake fluid every 2 years, spark plugs at 60k (maybe 40k? Cant remember) and air and cabin filters. Depending on how much you drive you'll probably replace the rear brake pads once. I had 100k miles on my mk5 front brakes and there was still tons of life left. 

If I remember correctly my dealer wanted over $1000 for the same maintenance plan. The non-DSG Tiguan, especially a FWD version, is pretty low maintenance.



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah maintenance shouldn’t be much different than those other choices, plus you would get a 6 year warranty vs 3, so you know those maintenance costs will be all you have. 

For pricing, take a look on Edmunds, KBB, TrueCar to get an idea of the average going price, and see if you can beat them. You’ll know you at least didn’t get screwed. That said, northern VA/DC area for whatever reason has a reputation of having the lowest prices, at least for VW. People travel from out of state to buy cars there. I was tempted to travel there from upstate NY.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

thank guys. I am so close to make the decsion. I found a 2019 SE trim AWD for $22k


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

DO IT. I love our 18 SEL-P and love my 14. the 14 has been problem free other than a haled pump. Id say go for it and you won't regret it.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

thewire said:


> thank guys. I am so close to make the decsion. I found a 2019 SE trim AWD for $22k


 That price is a scam. Probably requires a $5K trade in, 1K loyalty, 1K military discounts. You might find a 2019 for $2K off, but not $8K.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

PZ said:


> That price is a scam. Probably requires a $5K trade in, 1K loyalty, 1K military discounts. You might find a 2019 for $2K off, but not $8K.


Not a scam by definition as there is a disclosed disclaimer. I'll omit the name and location of this dealership located in VA. But this is an example of the disclaimer copied and pasted from their web site. Note wording in bold.

******* VW ****** VA as of November 2018

_Disclaimer:

New vehicle pricing includes all dealer offers and dealer incentives and *may not be combined with special financing and or lease offers. taxes, title, tags, freight, options and $699 processing fee not included in vehicle prices shown and must be paid by the purchaser.* All prices, specifications, and availability are subject to change without notice. *Offers require financing or leasing and are therefore subject to credit approval.* *A $300 transfer fee will be charged to cover the cost of dealer transfers. All prices are exclusive internet prices only for VA, MD, and D.C. customers. An adjusted market value will be added back to all new vehicle prices for customers living outside of VA, MD and D.C.* Choose ******** Volkswagen of ****** Our family owned dealership has been proudly serving the Washington Area for more than 80 years. We pride ourselves on taking the time to help our customers get the Volkswagen the want. Every one of our staff members has a passion for providing a great customer service experience that is unmatched by any of our competitors._

Before you go, get the final selling price excluding taxes and tags in writing. Read the fine print as a minimum of $1,674 will be added to discounted price.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

*Prepaid Maintenance?*

Did you guys purchase it?

Is this something that you can purchase later on or does it only have to be at the time of purchase?

I would imagine you can purchase it later.

Maybe the only advantage of buying it at the time of purchase is that you can finance it into your monthly payments?

Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

lgbalfa said:


> Did you guys purchase it?
> 
> Is this something that you can purchase later on or does it only have to be at the time of purchase?
> 
> ...


You can buy it after purchase. You have to be under a certain mileage. If you want to add it at time of purchase so you can finance the amount, make sure you know how much the first 3 services will cost you at your local dealership. Dealership can set what price they want to charge you and you do not want to be overcharged.

The prepaid services do not include air filters or tire rotations. more info here - https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/volkswagen-maintenance-plans/vw-service-details/

Cindy


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

I did, think the savings was worth it and since I decided I would lease this than buy, made sense to have dealer do it so if the screw it up, it's on them when I drop it off...

don't finance it though... if you can swing it pay for it upfront, that way you truly get some savings vs paying interest on it..


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

cjconover said:


> You can buy it after purchase. You have to be under a certain mileage. If you want to add it at time of purchase so you can finance the amount, make sure you know how much the first 3 services will cost you at your local dealership. Dealership can set what price they want to charge you and you do not want to be overcharged.
> 
> The prepaid services do not include air filters or tire rotations. more info here - https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/volkswagen-maintenance-plans/vw-service-details/
> 
> Cindy


Thanks for the info.

Do you know what the mileage you would need to be to purchase? I don't want to go over.

Thanks


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I did not, but I don't expect a dealer shop will ever get my car on a lift. I do the overwhelming majority of my own maintenance and repairs. About the only things I can't/won't do on my own are suspension work where I have to compress the springs and overhauling the automatic transmission.

I think I do it better than the shop even if they could do it for the same cost I do it for. I've never found a missing bolt or loose oil filter housing when I'm done with my work but I have from dealer shops. If you have no interest in doing your own maintenance then I understand they do offer significant discount on the pre-paid maintenance but I don't know that it's lower cost than a non dealer shop.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

lgbalfa said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Do you know what the mileage you would need to be to purchase? I don't want to go over.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think there is a time limit (like extended warranty), I could be wrong, but on my 2016 Audi A3 I purchased with 15k on it for the next 4 and saved like 30% on each visit.. could have been more don't remember for sure.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

Anyone has an idea what the price range for them?

Volkswagen Care Plus Package 2 
10k
30k
50k and
60k
70k?


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

thewire said:


> Anyone has an idea what the price range for them?
> 
> Volkswagen Care Plus Package 2
> 10k
> ...



Contact your local dealership and they will be able to tell you the cost

Cindy


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

cjconover said:


> Contact your local dealership and they will be able to tell you the cost
> 
> Cindy


Since that's a negotiable amount, contact multiple to get the best quote.


----------



## seekingsun (Apr 28, 2009)

*Prepaid maintenance plans*

Hello, 

I recently bought a 2019 Tiguan SE and during the sales process they offered this prepaid service plan. I declined at the time because I wanted to get more information about it before I make a decision. I called a few dealers to get pricing for the individual services so I can compare to the prepaid price. I found out that the prices very greatly. Does anyone know if the prepaid plan ties you to the dealer where you buy it from, or are you getting kind of VW vouchers that can be then redeemed at any dealer? Say I buy the package at dealer x but then get the service at dealer y (say in case we have to move, etc).

Thank you!


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

*Prepaid maintenance plans*

Here in Canada it works at any Volkswagen Dealership to my knowledge. A lot of my customers have been taking advantage of it. VW literature states a 33% savings on the regular cost of each service if purchased separately.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I purchased the 10K/20K/30K service plan. It sounded like decent savings assuming I was going to have the complete recommended services performed at those mileage intervals. I figured I would probably keep the vehicle for 30K miles anyway. I did not go for the 100K miles extended warranty variants.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Also we got the prepaid 36k miles and so far we have taken the car back several times for services and a couple of repairs and we haven't had to pay anything else. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i added this option in the last 2 vehicles i have purchased, but not on the Atlas i just purchased 5 days ago.

there are a couple ways to look at this too.

1. i would confirm with the dealer you are going to prepay if services can be done at any VW dealer. i say this because this is almost a guarantee that service will be done at their service department.
2. you will need to find out what the interest rate is that will be applied, essentially you are financing the service, so interest will be collect on this too. so as VW states that you typically save 33%, in the long run you will be paying interest on these added services. not to mention depending on what plan you go up to, this will increase your monthly payment.
3.even though you plan on keeping this car, just know that any prepaid service that is not used, can be bought back at a prorated price. which is nice, but you will be losing money none the less if done.

at the end of the day you just need to decide if raising your monthly payment is worth it. for me, i just decided i would pay out of pocket for any services done. this in turn kept my monthly payment down and in the long run saved me thousands of dollars of interest paid.


----------



## seekingsun (Apr 28, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> 1. i would confirm with the dealer you are going to prepay if services can be done at any VW dealer. i say this because this is almost a guarantee that service will be done at their service department.


That was my question, as I had though of this part when I talked to them on the phone. Guess I will need to call them back.

Thank you!


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Prepaid Maintence*

Definitely worth getting the pre-paid maintenance as you won't be subject to any future parts price increase, increased labor costs or taxes. Your price is locked in. In the US you can use the VW pre-paid maintenance anywhere in the continental US. I do not think it is refundable or pro-rated however. It just gets passed on to the next owner. You can buy the maintenance right up until the first service and can buy it up to the 70k maintenance.


----------



## Propayne (May 3, 2019)

Hello everyone new to the forum purchased a brand new Tiguan sel-R line storm grey leatherette interior and they did offer me a maintenance package for $2500 for the 6 yr loan of the car think it’s the gold package


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

I got the dealership VIP plan when I bought my 19 Tiguan because I got a good deal on both. It's included 7 years of oil change (up to 5 per year), tire rotations, life engine guaranteed, and other discounts which also included cash spent equal cash for future cash car purchase. Also, I noticed that the scheduled maintenance discount. I saw a 40k price was $400 something and VIP price is $150 ish..so not bad for all scheduled maintenance discount


----------

